# Gigabyte GN-WP01GS not working.

## justincataldo

This is really starting to annoy me... *sigh*

I have a Gigabyte GN-WP01GS wireless network card (54Mbps). I've been trying to get it going on my Gentoo box for over a week now.

Here's some miscellaneous information:

aria ~ # lspci

```
02:04.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
```

aria ~ # lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rt61                  208520  0 

```

So obviously I have the driver module installed and running.

aria ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf 

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain aria.mydomain.com

nameserver 10.0.0.138

aria ~ # 
```

aria ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#

dns_domain_lo="aria.mydomain.com"

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.0.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.0.0.138" )

#routes_ra0=( "default gw 10.0.0.138" )

#config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

#config_eth1=( "10.154.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.154.1.255" )

# EOF

aria ~ # 
```

aria ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

```
# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

##############################################################################

# IMPORTANT

# linux-wlan-ng is not supported as they have their own configuration program

# ensure that /etc/conf.d/net has the entry "!iwconfig" in it's modules line

# Try and use an alternative driver if you need to use this - hostap-driver

# supports non-usb linux-wlan-ng driven devices

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

# HINTS

##############################################################################

# Remember to change eth0 to your wireless interface which may be

# eth0, eth1, wlan0, ath0 - you get the idea. If you're not sure

# you can type "iwconfig" at the command prompt and it will tell you which

# interfaces are wireless.

# Say that your wireless interface is ath0 - the line

#      #essid_eth0="any"

# becomes

#      #essid_ath0="any"

#

# Remember to change ESSID to your ESSID.

# Say that your ESSID is My NET - the line

#      #key_ESSID="s:passkey"

# becomes

#      #key_My_NET="s:passkey"

# Notice that the space has changed to an underscore - do the same with all

# characters not in a-z A-Z (english alphabet) 0-9. This only applies to

# variables and not values.

#

# Any ESSID's in values like essid_eth0="My NET" may need to be escaped

# This means placing the character \ before the character

# \" need to be escaped for example

# So if your ESSID is

#      My "\ NET

# it becomes

#      My \"\\ NET

# for example

#      #essid_eth0="My\"\\NET"

#

# So using the above we can use

#      #dns_domain_My____NET="My\"\\NET"

# which is an invalid dns domain, but shows the how to use the variable

# structure

#

# As a final note, most users will just need to set the following options

# key_ESSID1="s:yourkeyhere enc open" # s: means a text key

# key_ESSID2="aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd"      # no s: means a hex key

# preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

#

# Clear? Good. Now configure your wireless network below

#########################################################

##############################################################################

# SETTINGS

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface - leave this unset if you wish the driver

# to scan for available Access Points

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID - the driver picks an Access Point

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you need automatic

# AP association

# I would only set this as a last resort really - use the preferred_aps

# setting at the bottom of this file

# However, using ad-hoc (without scanning for APs) and master mode

# do require the ESSID to be set - do this here

#essid_eth0="any"

#essid_eth0="Aria"

# Set the mode of the interface (managed, ad-hoc, master or auto)

# The default is auto

# If it's ad-hoc or master you also may need to specify the channel below

#mode_eth0="auto"

# If managed mode fails, drop to ad-hoc mode with the below ESSID?

#adhoc_essid_eth0="WLAN"

#Channel can be set (1-14), but defaults to 3 if not set.

#

# The below is taken verbatim from the BSD wavelan documentation found at

# http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/wavelan.html

# There are 14 channels possible; We are told that channels 1-11 are legal for

# North America, channels 1-13 for most of Europe, channels 10-13 for France,

# and only channel 14 for Japan. If in doubt, please refer to the documentation

# that came with your card or access point. Make sure that the channel you

# select is the same channel your access point (or the other card in an ad-hoc

# network) is on. The default for cards sold in North America and most of Europe

# is 3; the default for cards sold in France is 11, and the default for cards

# sold in Japan is 14.

#channel_eth0="3"

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface.

#iwconfig_eth0=""

# Set private driver ioctls. This is basically the iwpriv argument without

# the iwpriv $iface. If you use the rt2500 driver (not the rt2x00 one) then

# you can set WPA here, below is an example.

#iwpriv_eth0=""

#iwpriv_ESSID=(

#       "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

#       "set EncrypType=TKIP"

#       "set WPAPSK=yourpasskey"

#)

#NOTE: Even though you can use WPA like so, you may have to set a WEP key

#if your driver claims the AP is encrypted. The WEP key itself will not be

#used though.

# Seconds to wait before scanning

# Some drivers need to wait until they have finished "loading"

# before they can scan - otherwise they error and claim that they cannot scan

# or resource is unavailable. The default is to wait zero seconds

#sleep_scan_eth0="1"

# Seconds to wait until associated. The default is to wait 10 seconds.

# 0 means wait indefinitely. WARNING: this can cause an infinite delay when

# booting.

#associate_timeout_eth0="5"

# By default a successful association in Managed mode sets the MAC

# address of the AP connected to. However, some drivers (namely

# the ipw2100) don't set an invalid MAC address when association

# fails - so we need to check on link quality which some drivers

# don't report properly either.

# So if you have connection problems try flipping this setting

# Valid options are MAC, quality and all - defaults to MAC

#associate_test_eth0="MAC"

# Some driver/card combinations need to scan in Ad-Hoc mode

# After scanning, the mode is reset to the one defined above

#scan_mode_eth0="Ad-Hoc"

# Below you can define private ioctls to run before and after scanning

# Format is the same as the iwpriv_eth0 above

# This is needed for the HostAP drivers

#iwpriv_scan_pre_eth0="host_roaming 2"

#iwpriv_scan_post_eth0="host_roaming 0"

# Define a WEP key per ESSID or MAC address (of the AP, not your card)

# The encryption type (open or restricted) must match the

# encryption type on the Access Point

# You can't use "any" for an ESSID here

#key_ESSID="1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-56"

# or you can use strings. Passphrase IS NOT supported

# To use a string, prefix it with s:

# Note - this example also sets the encryption method to open

# which is regarded as more secure than restricted

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc open"

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc restricted"

# If you have whitespace in your key, here's how to set it and use other

# commands like using open encryption.

#key_ESSID="s:'foo bar' enc open"

key_Aria="0404069791 enc open"

preferred_aps=( "Aria" )

# WEP key for the AP with MAC address 001122334455

#key_001122334455="s:foobar"

# Here are some more examples of keys as some users find others work

# and some don't where they should all do the same thing

#key_ESSID="open s:foobar"

#key_ESSID="open 1234-5678-9012"

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc open"

#key_ESSID="1234-5678-9012 enc open"

# You may want to set muliple keys - here's an example

# It sets 4 keys on the card and instructs to use key 2 by default

#key_ESSID="[1] s:passkey1 key [2] s:passkey2 key [3] s:passkey3 key [4] s:passkey4 key [2]"

# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per ESSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

config_Aria=( "dhcp" )

#config_Aria=( "10.0.0.150 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 10.0.0.255" )

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

#routes_ESSID=()

routes_Aria=(10.0.0.138)

#fallback_ESSID=()

essid_ra0="Aria"

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# please put -R in your dhcpcd options

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

#dns_servers_Aria=( "10.0.0.138" )

#dns_domain_ESSID="some.domain"

#dns_domain_Aria="aria.mydomain.com"

#dns_search_path_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

# You can also set any of the /etc/conf.d/net variables per MAC address

# incase you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# Map a MAC address to an ESSID

# This is used when the Access Point is not broadcasting it's ESSID

# WARNING: This will override the ESSID being broadcast due to some

# Access Points sending an ESSID even when they have been configured

# not to!

# Change 001122334455 to the MAC address and ESSID to the ESSID

# it should map to

#essid_001122334455="ESSID"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly.

# Surround each ESSID with the " character and seperate them with a space

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

#preferred_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

# You can also define a preferred_aps list per interface

#preferred_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" "ESSID 4" )

# You can also say whether we only connect to preferred APs or not

# Values are "any", "preferredonly", "forcepreferred", "forcepreferredonly" and "forceany"

# "any" means it will connect to visible APs in the preferred list and then any

# other available AP

# "preferredonly" means it will only connect to visible APs in the preferred list

# "forcepreferred" means it will forceably connect to APs in order if it does not find

# them in a scan

# "forcepreferredonly" means it forceably connects to the APs in order and does not bother

# to scan

# "forceany" does the same as forcepreferred + connects to any other available AP

# Default is "any"

#associate_order="any"

#associate_order_eth0="any"

# You can define blacklisted Access Points in the same way

#blacklist_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

#blacklist_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" ESSID 4" )

# If you have more than one wireless card, you can say if you want

# to allow each card to associate with the same Access Point or not

# Values are "yes" and "no"

# Default is "yes"

#unique_ap="yes"

#unique_ap_eth0="yes"

# IMPORTANT: preferred_only, blacklisted_aps and unique_ap only work when

# essid_eth0 is not set and your card is capable of scanning

# NOTE: preferred_aps  list ignores blacklisted_aps - so if you have

# the same ESSID in both, well, you're a bit silly :p

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

# 

# Two functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# associate function.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters.

#

# The return values for the preassociate function should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preassociate returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.

#

# The return value for the postassociate function is ignored

# since there's nothing to do if it indicates failure.

#preassociate() {

#       # The below adds two configuration variables leap_user_ESSID

#       # and leap_pass_ESSID. When they are both confiugred for the ESSID

#       # being connected to then we run the CISCO LEAP script

#

#       local user pass

#       eval user=\"\$\{leap_user_${ESSIDVAR}\}\"

#       eval pass=\"\$\{leap_pass_${ESSIDVAR}\}\"

#

#       if [[ -n ${user} && -n ${pass} ]]; then

#               if [[ ! -x /opt/cisco/bin/leapscript ]]; then

#                       eend "For LEAP support, please emerge net-misc/cisco-aironet-client-utils"

#                       return 1

#               fi

#               einfo "Waiting for LEAP Authentication on \"${ESSID//\\\\//}\""

#               if /opt/cisco/bin/leapscript ${user} ${pass} | grep -q 'Login incorrect'; then

#                       ewarn "Login Failed for ${user}"

#                       return 1

#               fi

#       fi

#

#       return 0

#}

#postassociate() {

#       # This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#       # thought of anything nifty to do with it yet ;-)

#       # Return 0 always

#       return 0

#}
```

Now, the problem is, that I can't get the card to talk to the network. For instance:

aria ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start 

```
 * Starting ra0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ra0

 *     ra0 connected to ESSID "Aria"

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

aria ~ # 
```

As for the wireless ADSL router I am trying to connect to: It's running a 64-bit WEP key protected network. It's an open system. The router has the MAC addresses of the machines which are allowed to connect to it via wireless (I know it's working, because I had windows on this machine and it was working).

So, why isn't it getting an address? Even if I set a static IP address it still doesn't work:

aria ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

```
 * Starting ra0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ra0

 *     ra0 connected to ESSID "Aria"

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     10.0.0.150                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     10.0.0.138 ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

aria ~ # 
```

I do all that, then try to ping the router (which is 10.0.0.138) and it fails:

aria ~ # ping 10.0.0.138

```
PING 10.0.0.138 (10.0.0.138) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.0.0.150 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.0.0.150 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.0.0.150 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 10.0.0.138 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4008ms

, pipe 3

aria ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf 
```

I don't know where to go from here? It's like it loses the route?

Any ideas? Failing this, I'm going to have to get a wireless access point (like an Apple Airport Express), but I'd rather use the hardware I've got if I can.Last edited by justincataldo on Thu Oct 26, 2006 1:46 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Run iwconfig and make SURE that your card is associated to the AP.  Check the MAC address listed in the output of iwconfig and confirm it is the same as that of the AP device.  Also, make sure the key is correct.  With an open system, you may be able to associate to the AP, but you will not be able to pass any traffic.  You might also want to try setting everything by hand.  Try this:

Bring down the network and remove the module.  This will remove all variables from the memory and prevent cruft

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 stop

iwconfig essid any

ifconfig ra0 down

rmmod rt61
```

Re-insert the module and begin bringing up the interface

```
modprobe rt61

ifconfig ra0 up

iwconfig ra0 essid Aria key 0404069791
```

Check the settings, see if you are REALLY associated

```
iwconfig ra0
```

Manually assign an IP address and a static route

```
ifconfig ra0 10.0.0.150 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.0.255

route add default gw 10.0.0.138
```

Ping the router

```
ping -c4 10.0.0.138
```

Post back here and let us know where that fails.

----------

## justincataldo

Ok, I've done all the things you said.

I get "destination host unreachable" when trying to ping 10.0.0.138.

----------

## justincataldo

Don't worry about it. I give up.

I'll look into other wireless options (trying an access point).

Thanks for your help!

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Okay, sorry I couldn't be of much help.  Good luck with a different setup.

----------

## justincataldo

I'm reviving this thread.

I got close with Fedora using http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=480756 method.

According to the ndiswrapper Wiki the GN-WP01GS is not currently supported.

Soooo, I'm screwed for the moment.

----------

## StarDragon

Looks like there is a driver available now: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548674-highlight-gnwp01gs.html

----------

